# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zaadlozing

## bs897477

ik heb sinds 2 weken last van waterachtig sperma waar ligt dit aan

----------


## Sylvia93

> ik heb sinds 2 weken last van waterachtig sperma waar ligt dit aan


Drink je misschien de afgelopen weken meer? Wanneer je meer vocht binnen krijgt wordt sperma vaak ook waterachtig qua structuur!

----------

